# End the Bounty - Donate it to charity



## botero (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi folks. I'm copying a post I put in the bounty thread on XDA.

"This whole bounty thing is ruining progress. It is making people competitive. Nobody trusts each other. It needs to end. Or make the bounty "To be donated to a charity of the Dev's choice". Bounties are a surefire way to end collaboration which is something this community is supposed to be all about.

Any support out there for the charity idea and ending all the nonsense drama going on with this project?"

If you support this idea, post it here and in the actual bounty thread. Let's get this project back on track for the right reasons... Because we all want android on our tablets.


----------



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree. I am deing for this thing and think the money could be used in charity for much better use.


----------



## ashtrai (Aug 24, 2011)

I absolutely agree with this. Would make the whole greed aspect (which shouldn't have been there in the first place) of developing Android for the TP go away.


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree. This is a classy post, and I would like to think that when it does get ported donations will be made regardless. There are people much worse off that worry about where there next meal comes from, not hoping that android gets ported before the Fedex guy drops by. Just a little perspective.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

disagree. Dev should get paid for their hard work. If a "charity" wants the bounty they should start compiling code.


----------



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

Joe Dirt said:


> disagree. Dev should get paid for their hard work. If a "charity" wants the bounty they should start compiling code.


We dont need a bounty. Donations ok but a whole 2K? If its going to go towards us buying touchpads for devs than need them than hell with it yes. But if we are going to use it for stupid things than i think people that can barely find a bite need it more.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

What about requirements, figure out how many developers there are then put requirements requiring a certain number of developers to qualify for the bounty, this will allow them to work together. Some of the best developers around are working on this, if they were to all work together, we may end up with one of the best android ports ever created.

Or if possible, offer more donation options. If some users cant donate via paypal (most of us cant) allow bitcoin mining pool donations.

Ask each user to be kind enough to run a run a bitcoin miner for a a few hours

getting users to run a bitcoin miner for a few hours will easily generate 100-200 dollars (especially if many forum users are running radeon hd 6000 series cards)

(it will basically be the equivalent of each user donating $1-2 dollars by running the app for a few hours)


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Joe Dirt said:


> disagree. Dev should get paid for their hard work. If a "charity" wants the bounty they should start compiling code.


You're avatar and screen name fits you perfectly.

They way some of these people are acting you would think the bounty was for a $1,000,000.00.


----------



## abc27 (Aug 27, 2011)

Joe Dirt said:


> disagree. Dev should get paid for their hard work. If a "charity" wants the bounty they should start compiling code.


There's no need for a bounty for devs to get paid. Once people start getting Android on to their Touchpads the donations will start rolling in.


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

I think the prize winner can do what they want with the money.

honestly this whole "argument, separation-split" debacle is blown way out of proportion and shouldn't be of concern to anyone. it has been taken care of between them and I doubt it will slow anything down


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

I concur... the bounty is harming the process... people who would have previously already had a test version out are being stifled because they might be jacking the $$$ from someone else...


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Perspective is a crazy word. Many of you consider the developers to be petty and greedy in regards to the "argument" they are having, the issue of the bounty, etc, while not putting out a stable, workable Android port yet.

However, I'm certain that from any outside perspective, the donators appear much more petty and greedy for trying to rush the Android-touchpad project, especially when you consider that it is voluntary on their part. And ultimately, it might be hard to hear this, but I doubt any of the dev's working on it find any personal importance in making a public version of the Android port in the first place. Sure, they might want it to work on their own touchpad, but to release it publically is a service they decide to offer to others.

Besides, no matter how long the multiple teams take to complete the port, the bounty will be there, as there has been no indication of a time frame required, other than to be the 1st to accomplish the goal. It could take a year, it could take a day. They can work at their own pace, as long as they are ahead of their competition.


----------



## Ludasmith (Aug 21, 2011)

Considering any jackwad that is decent in a networking environment can make $2k week actually working, I don't think the bounty is that ridiculous.

However, with the fiascos that keep happening I've decided to take what would have been $100 donation on my end and give it elsewhere.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Quite a few of us are guys, Perhaps we should send the money off to a charity for bollocks or prostate cancer.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

olagaton said:


> Perspective is a crazy word. Many of you consider the developers to be petty and greedy in regards to the "argument" they are having, the issue of the bounty, etc, while not putting out a stable, workable Android port yet.
> 
> However, I'm certain that from any outside perspective, the donators appear much more petty and greedy for trying to rush the Android-touchpad project, especially when you consider that it is voluntary on their part. And ultimately, it might be hard to hear this, but I doubt any of the dev's working on it find any personal importance in making a public version of the Android port in the first place. Sure, they might want it to work on their own touchpad, but to release it publically is a service they decide to offer to others.
> 
> Besides, no matter how long the multiple teams take to complete the port, the bounty will be there, as there has been no indication of a time frame required, other than to be the 1st to accomplish the goal. It could take a year, it could take a day. They can work at their own pace, as long as they are ahead of their competition.


If you don't think being first isn't a time frame you're silly. Have you seen what is going on on some of these so called teams? The bounty would have been better spent buying 20 touchpads and giving them to dev teams with the most bricked devices.

Personally I'm digging WebOs for now and I'm in no rush for Android on it, they work just fine as is. The only thing Android will bring is future life and more apps. I have plenty for at least a week  I'm sure I'll even wait until they have a good stable fully working build before I flash it.


----------



## rmaccamr (Aug 24, 2011)

Are you people serious?

That's like going to work for free, and hoping your boss donates you a paycheck if they don't sell any product.

That's like going to an interview, but not getting the job because you don't have credentials.

This is what America should be, the most qualified individual gets the job.

In the end, the most qualified individual(s) will have completed the job, therefore deserving the bounty / money / donations.

You don't win a race if you're in 2nd place.

The developers deserve much more than they are going to get, especially with the added pressure of 1000000 people flooding Google for an Android port.

The top dog should take home the bacon.

Don't piss on the devs because they're competing.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

piiman said:


> If you don't think being first isn't a time frame you're silly.


Being first could be a time frame of 5 minutes, 6 months, 2 years, 10 years. There is no set time frame. You're silly if you don't realize this.


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

olagaton said:


> Being first could be a time frame of 5 minutes, 6 months, 2 years, 10 years. There is no set time frame. You're silly if you don't realize this.


being first is a time frame. once"first"has been achieved then the time frame is over. time frames don't need to be defined by measurable increments ie minutes etc. a time frame can be defined as the period between events.

I admit that it's not a good time frame but it is one


----------



## Iloveandroid16 (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree, something to help children somewhere.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using Tapatalk


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Iloveandroid16 said:


> I agree, something to help children somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using Tapatalk


Aid is always going to help children, all of the time.

I think cancer is a better idea. Preferable the male stuff. Im feed up of hearing about breast cancer.


----------



## rayfin (Aug 14, 2011)

the bounty is ruining this project, making kids comes out of the woods, promoting quick/shotty development,promoting cut-throat mentality, promoting selfishness and pretty much the opposite of most other Android projects.

personally i hope people outside of this community don't win this port race. So much time and effort has been wasted on bickering and immature unprofessional behaviour. It would be a nice wake up call.


----------



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

rayfin said:


> the bounty is ruining this project, making kids comes out of the woods, promoting quick/shotty development,promoting cut-throat mentality, promoting selfishness and pretty much the opposite of most other Android projects.
> 
> personally i hope people outside of this community don't win this port race. So much time and effort has been wasted on bickering and immature unprofessional behaviour. It would be a nice wake up call.


I think a simple solution would be to limit bounties to known, respected developers, unless they can prove otherwise, like releasing a working port and then after X amount of time of showing they are behind the release by updating and fixing stuff.

I agree there are some greedy ****s out there, but there should be simple rules about donations and who to donate to. Forcing everyone to donate to charities will kill the community. I personally use my donations for new devices, without them I would still be deving the captivate only, I wouldn't have web hosting, I would be waiting forever to compile kernels (upgraded my cpu to compile kernels at blazing speeds), etc...

BTW, @OP, making a post about stopping donation drama, you have created a thread promoting a donation drama war... FYI.


----------



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm going to have to agree...these guys began this project under the impressions that there was an incentive to help port Android. We are crazy if we are asking them to do it entirely for free now that we got their interest after offering money.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 27, 2011)

designgears said:


> I think a simple solution would be to limit bounties to known, respected developers, unless they can prove otherwise, like releasing a working port and then after X amount of time of showing they are behind the release by updating and fixing stuff.
> 
> I agree there are some greedy ****s out there, but there should be simple rules about donations and who to donate to. Forcing everyone to donate to charities will kill the community. I personally use my donations for new devices, without them I would still be deving the captivate only, I wouldn't have web hosting, I would be waiting forever to compile kernels (upgraded my cpu to compile kernels at blazing speeds), etc...
> 
> BTW, @OP, making a post about stopping donation drama, you have created a thread promoting a donation drama war... FYI.


DG, this project made so much... progress... or at least, so much has happened over the past couple of days, but everything seems to be at a perfect standstill at the moment. Maybe you could "bridge the gap" by providing support to both teams and filling each other in on the others' progress, and advise along the way? You seem like an ideal 3rd party, and I'm sure hundreds of people will vouch for your work, skill, and dedication... or just display your past projects.

To anyone unfamiliar with Design Gears, he was more or less the undisputed king of ROM development for the Samsung Captivate on XDA, which had plenty of talented competition. DG, I know how to use ADB (or am at least comfortable with doing basic procedures), and I have a good, solid beginner's foundation of knowledge of Android development, if there is anything I culd actually do to help pleae let me know; I'd be happy to help but I'm in over my head to forge it alone. If I'm not needed that's fine, but feel free to ask for any help.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just an FYI, the money is safe and secured now. Do not make another thread about the donations. It is handled and thats why we avoid bounties here. Stay tuned there is a TON of progress by some of your favorite developers. Locked. Keep the soap opera out guys, enjoy yourselves!


----------

